# Lake Ontario



## K gonefishin

I'll be up next weekend fishing Saturday Sunday and half day Monday if anyone going up let's work em. I will be staying in olcott but may check out point breeze Sunday.


----------



## Lundy

Hope you get them Kevin.

As you saw the first trip we smacked them the next trip the following weekend was very tough


----------



## K gonefishin

Lundy said:


> Hope you get them Kevin.
> 
> As you saw the first trip we smacked them the next trip the following weekend was very tough


I saw that. 

I hope so too, my luck for Lake Ontario is pretty good as far as weather and fishing goes I hope the trend continues I hope so only trip I'm getting in up there this year, baby changes fishing opportunity. He's awesome though can't wait till he goes.


----------



## ducksdemise

Kevin
We will be up 15,16,17 out of point breeze 
You have my cell lets keep in touch
Jim


----------



## Lundy

Kevin,

That is what was soooooooo frustrating that last trip. We always do just fine with the fish if we can just get on the lake.

This was the first time that I can remember being able to get out on the lake and struggeling that badly. We were on fish bigtime, they just didn't want to play for some reason. Thinking back I probably should have vacated the areas with high concentrations of bait and fish. I should have fished in areas with much less bait and fish farther NW. It was hard to leave the baitballs and big marks that would come streaking into the spread only to finally dive away. I may have had too much of a good thing, bait fish. There were also numerous charters working the same general areas with results the same as mine.

If that ever happens to me again I am going to turn north and run until I mark NOTHING and setup for a NW troll

Send pics!


----------



## K gonefishin

ducksdemise said:


> Kevin
> We will be up 15,16,17 out of point breeze
> You have my cell lets keep in touch
> Jim


You caught me after company was over yesterday then I did baby duty, not easy nowdays to get some telephone time! Tonight dads bday so have dinner, maybe after that. 

Kim,

I'll take my DSLR and bring the good pics


----------



## da-animal

ill be there the 15th and 16th, if all goes good


----------



## K gonefishin

Cool where you fishing out of?


----------



## da-animal

starting olcott, then seeing how that goes


----------



## Just Ducky

Kevin,
We will be there the 15-17. We will keep in touch as usual.

Are you staying at Harbor Inn?


----------



## tomb

Will be in point breeze this Fri, Sat, and Sunday. Hopefully some kings in the boat this trip and way less fleas, they were terrible.


----------



## K gonefishin

Just Ducky said:


> Kevin,
> We will be there the 15-17. We will keep in touch as usual.
> 
> Are you staying at Harbor Inn?


Nice, maybe a few of us can get together and drink some beers. 

Larry- I'm staying at that free cottage I have access too 2 minutes from the launch.

Tomb, gotta run 30lb on riggers and wire on divers


----------



## Just Ducky

We will be at the Harbor Inn. Lets plan on a few cold ones and telling some lies Saturday night. You better have pictures of your son to show off.


----------



## K gonefishin

Just Ducky said:


> We will be at the Harbor Inn. Lets plan on a few cold ones and telling some lies Saturday night. You better have pictures of your son to show off.


I have tons of them in my phone, somehow we made an adorable kid!


----------



## nicklesman

I will be out this weekend as well can not wait.


----------



## angler2002

We will be going up out of Olcott 14-17 if the weather holds. Willing to share info with whoever.


----------



## birdcrazy

We will be in Olcott this weekend 8-10. Let's stay on ch 68 maybe we can make it happen. Sounds like there will be parking at Lake Shore.


----------



## tomb

K gonefishin said:


> Tomb, gotta run 30lb on riggers and wire on divers


We were! Be prepared.. fleas are terrible. Only thing that didn't build up was lead core. Wire divers had as much as 3' of fleas in a half hour at times.


----------



## K gonefishin

tomb said:


> We were! Be prepared.. fleas are terrible. Only thing that didn't build up was lead core. Wire divers had as much as 3' of fleas in a half hour at times.


Par for the course


----------



## tomb

Wasn't that bad 2 years ago, my only other year there. Lake Michigan hardly gets them. At least it's extra incentive to change unproductive programs.


----------



## Lundy

3 weeks ago almost zero fleas, two weeks ago they were pretty bad, even collected on the wire dipsy rods


----------



## K gonefishin

Weather/Wind looks absolutely perfect for next weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Lundy

K gonefishin said:


> Weather/Wind looks absolutely perfect for next weekend. Can't wait.


You KNOW you should not have said that!


----------



## K gonefishin

Nah, I have the lucky weather locket when it comes to NY, I've only not been able to fish 3 days in 9 years of trips. But yeah I hear ya! knock on wood


----------



## Just Ducky

Now you have gone and done it!


----------



## nooffseason

Hope you got into the big ones this weekend, Kevin. I couldn't believe the amount of fleas out there. Fished it last weekend, and woudln't have believed how they stack up on that line if I hadn't seen it myself.


----------



## THUNDERWOOD

Got back from trip out of point breeze last weekend. Fleas were terrible. Be prepared to check lines often. Fishing was also slow, 12 fish(steelies and 1king salmon) in three days. Don't know if fleas or cooler weather is affecting fishing. Good luck.


----------



## neffy85

We are leaving tomorrow to fish Sunday and Monday out of olcott Good luck to all!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## neffy85

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## neffy85

Hit send before I had a chance to reply. 
Lost this one's brother at the back of the boat. Pretty slow otherwise only landing 3 other steelies. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RedJada

Nice neffy85, Were heading out here shortly with MY BONNIE. How deep were you fishing?


----------



## K gonefishin

Here is the report from Olcott. 

Saturday, we fished inside water till about 2:00 rain was coming and it was already blowing good out of the SW warm water was inside so it didn't look promising, landed 1 brown, had a knockoff, copper took a rip and one other bite on a diver, it sucked overall we headed back to the cottage, grilled some food and drank beer got ready for Sunday. 

Sunday the lake was rocking out of the NW the first couple miles were bumpy but laid down once we got past the 24 line I kept it pointed it north and took it almost to the border, long ride. The run paid off with around 30 bites boated 17. 6 or 7 salmon couple 2 year old 1 smaller mature and a few real nice fat Coho around 10-12 lbs which I haven't seen in years they are super fun to catch. Lots of nice steelhead they are running larger than years prior. I checked a 12 for LOC and Rattler checked an 11 had a couple over 10 as well. Riggers at 77 and 104 green dot spin doc with ultra green glow on the 104 was a stud, Natural Born Killer on the other rigger mupped around 10 ft was solid greens were best overall on both wires and riggers. Divers took a bunch of shots 210-240 on 1 setting and 210-260 on a 3. Die hard DW's on the wires took over later I'm the day. Coppers were pretty dead today only a few shots. 

We knew were a bite was going so pointed it to the exact same spot we worked Saturday, made the 15 mile run and lines were going in at 7am. Had a nice steady pick of fish immediately once again a mix of 2 year olds, nice steelies to 10lb and a 10 pound Coho. The plan was to pull lines at 11 and we boated our limit just shortly before ended up going 12 for 16 or 17 in 4 hours

Nkb was good again on wire and rigger, white glow spin doc with hammer, black/mt dew spin doc with 42nd, chrome green dot with Billy v green ghost (best fly on my boat then hammer), crazy b combo on 115 rigger, nuclear green chrome with Billy v green ghost, 6 inch mt dew with purple mirage on 300. Nothing was clicking on the flasher fly bite, get a fish and the combo would die nothing went twice if I recall right, our hot rod yesterday went from stud to dud seems like chrome flashers were slightly better today. All 4 wires both riggers and two different coppers all caught, just a good pick all morning. All fish both days were caught in the 65-110 range, temp was 45 down 115, my moore unite wasn't working but it flickered on one a couple times, gotta figure out what's wrong kind of sucked fishing without it but we figured out speed pretty easily. Wish more matures were around but good fishing so can't complain too much. Survey chick said not to many matures being caught and she's been all over the south shore

As usual we had a blast, this trip I fished with the same crew from one of the trips last year of Adam, Rattler and DJ from DJ custom Eye Tackle, nice working with (angler 2002) Mitch and meeting his dad and friend. 

Here the one crappy pic I took that doesn't even have the two nicest steelhead in it a couple were on the table at this point too.


----------



## tomb

Glad to hear of a slight improvement in bite. You had one of the better trips I've heard about recently.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rattler

It was a blast as usual fishing with Kgone and Crew and the pickles were awesome.

Dj is a riot with his jokes and an Experienced Boat driving keeping us on the fish. The Lowrance had so many figure 8's on it was sickening.

The youngster of the trip Adam kept the rods moving to remove fleas,

Kgone with his great experience and lure selection, found the combination that pulled the fish.

It Was great trip, glad the weather settled in and some fish started to bite.
Thanks for the invite

Rattler


----------



## Lundy

Rattler,

Sounds like you had a good time with Kevin as is expected

I'm sure Kevin told you how awesome it is when the big kings are there and willing to play. The steelhead fill the gap but it is not like having full coolers of mature kings.

Hope you get to experience a another trip when lake O is more cooperative, you'll be hooked


----------



## K gonefishin

Rattler been fishing up there 3x as long as I have, he's caught more and bigger salmon than I have it's a pleasure to have him on the boat walleye or salmon fishing. We won the fishcrazy derby this year, was hoping that luck would carry over to the LOC for the grandprize...maybe next year. 

Can't wait to get in the zone with this crew again, always a great time.


----------



## tomb

Rattler: Have you seen a year like this before where the bulk of the salmon are MIA? If so, how often?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Lundy

I can tell you in my 20+ years of going to Point Breeze that this year seems to be very abnormal for the mature kings.

Our first trip in July was great, bunches of mature kings and huge steelhead out at the 28-31 N, 12-18 W. Our second trip the following weekend was a complete bust.

The reports leading up to our first July trip were not encouraging for mature kings and the reports since that time have been even more dismal. We just got very fortunate to hit the right group of fish at the right time, in the right area, with the right conditions that first trip.

The kings have to show up in their traditional locations sometime, I fully believe they are still in the lake somewhere.


----------



## tomb

At least you were lucky once.


----------



## K gonefishin

tomb said:


> At least you were lucky once.


Have you ever had a real good trip up there Tomb?


----------



## tomb

Only been to Ontario three times. Once two years ago and twice this August. We've been going to Frankfort in the past. Really hammered them in first few years, not as good there anymore. The nearly 7 hour tow is getting old too. Want to switch to NY. We had 9 big kings for three of us on a 3 day weekend 2 years ago fishing close in. Had tons of steelies this year. Great action, but not the ones I'm making the trip for.


----------



## K gonefishin

Gotcha, this year just no good for matures overall, we had great action but like you and everyone else we go for the screamers. Seems like there are a bunch of two year olds in the lake so next years mature class should be good. I think I'm gonna try and get up in the spring next year once in July when my wife on vacation with her mom and twice in august. Or I hope


----------



## Lundy

Ill be there around 2nd week in July again next year. Last 3 years in July have been really good for us right up until the second July trip this year , but this year has been weird.


----------



## rattler

Rattler: Have you seen a year like this before where the bulk of the salmon are MIA? If so, how often?

Yes I Have.

They started showing up better this past week, with buds fishing all week out of the Oak and catching majors everyday. I went up over the weekend and did very good. several majors each day with the biggest we got out of our boat was around 26 lbs. 

For some reason The fish are deep where the water is stable 30/31 08/16 line was good for us this weekend along with the other 2 boats that did good. biggest one boat got was 27.11 and other had close to a 30 lb but was not in the derby.

Some of the Fish are black out there and should be making a run closer to shore this coming week. especially when the lake rolled on Sunday when was out there water got cold. hopefully settles down towards end of week , suppose to be going back up there Friday and fishing to Monday. 

My fishing skills are better then my writing skills Momma told me to get off the water and stay in school. 1st one that makes a crack is getting a Major will see you there good luck and be safe 

If any wants to work together let me know, 216-544-9489 
Rattler


----------



## tomb

Glad to hear it's better. Good luck.


----------

